# possible Sentra rear window fix



## Royalwapiti (Apr 6, 2013)

Just bought a 2006 Sentra with both rear window regulators broken. :crying: Didn't really want to pay $60 each for regulators just to have them cheap plastic slides break again.

So I improvised, time will tell if my fix lasts a while.

I took the 6" track out that has the broken plastic slide piece in it. Take the plastic slides out and discard. Took it to the hardware store and bought a nylon finish washer. This is the kind with a sunken angled side so the head of a screw can be sunken in. Then bought a 1 1/4" long screw that was about 1/4" diameter and 2 adjuster nuts. These are the thinner nuts like what you see on car starter wire posts. But could use regular nuts or even a lock nut. Also bought a nylon spacer that had 1/4" hole in it. The spacer will go between the finish washer and a jam nut. The purpose of the spacer is to hold the regulator arm away from the track. The first jam nut holds those two nylon pieces together.

Drill out the rivet metal holding the round metal piece that goes into the plastic slide that breaks. After drilling awhile you can twist it off with pliers. Drill the hole so the 1/4" screw fits in it. Hold the window up out of the way so when the drill bit punches threw you don't hit the glass. You also need to be careful when it punches through that you don't shove the bit into the outer door skin and give yourself a nice outward ding.

Assemble the screw with the screw head in the sunken part of the finish washer, then the nylon spacer and the first jam nut. We had to grind a little off the outer diameter of the finish washer, it was a little snug in the track. You want it to fit in there but so it slides easily, but can not wobble out. Slide it into the track. Add lots of white lithium grease to the track. Put the track back on and put the screw through the hole you drilled into the regulator arm. I used red locktite but should have just gotten a lock nut. I then used a dremel to cut off excess screw threads. There weren't hitting anything but there was a half an inch sticking out and I didn't want it to. 

Reassemble door panel. Repeat for other door window.

I know there are nylon bushings and washers that would work better but I couldn't find any. My experience trying to find stuff like that on the internet is you find it and then realize they want you to buy 100 bushings. Will keep you posted on whether it holds up.


----------



## Tuke70 (Oct 10, 2021)

Royalwapiti said:


> Just bought a 2006 Sentra with both rear window regulators broken. :crying: Didn't really want to pay $60 each for regulators just to have them cheap plastic slides break again.
> 
> So I improvised, time will tell if my fix lasts a while.
> 
> ...


It’s been a while j it t thanks you. That made perfect sense to me.


----------

